# Which is the Best 2.1speakers in India for PC?



## shreeux (Sep 30, 2012)

I am living in chennai, India..I like to buy 2.1 speakers for playing video games and watching movies in my PC..Plz suggest...also your opinion...

1,Suggest below 3,000...
2,Also suggest THX Certified 2.1 Speakers below 11,000...


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 30, 2012)

Altec Lansing VS2621 | Speaker | Flipkart.com


For THX
Logitech Z623 2.1 - THX .

Since I dont care about THX at all but rather care more for great sound quality ,I suggest take a look at these too....

Edifier C3 2.1
Altec Lansing MX6021E


----------

